# China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017



## ScienceRocks (Oct 22, 2017)

*China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*

Quote


> China is leading the world in solar power installations by a long run. ASECEA is predicting that 50GW of solar power is well within reach of being installed this year. In June and July of 2017, China installed 25GW of solar power – and they’ll push the globe past 100GW total for the year.
> At China’s ‘State of the Union address’ equivalent, just yesterday, president Xi Jinping said, “Any harm we inflict on nature will eventually return to haunt us… this is a reality we have to face.”
> 
> “Taking a driving seat in international cooperation to respond to climate change, China has become an important participant, contributor, and torchbearer in the global endeavor for ecological civilization,” said President Xi Jinping, and that China must “develop a new model of modernization with humans developing in harmony with nature.”
> The report, by the Asia Europe Clean Energy (Solar) Advisory, said that by the end of September China had 42GW of solar power installed. Generally, October is a bit slower of a month followed by a strong November-December period.



The republican party is wrong about solar! Solar could power the world 2,000 times over again and isn't going to be stopped. Capitalism has chosen its chosen choice of energy and that will become clearly within the next decade with solar.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 22, 2017)

Always a believer in solar power ... for some things.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

China´s development is nice but it always must be seen in the context of the overall energy output growth. They love coal and nuclear power plants as much as they love renewable energy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

I wonder what China is going to do about the desert problem.


----------



## miketx (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> *China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...


You forget one thing. Night.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> *China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...



  What is it that you are claiming is the Republican Party's official position regarding solar power?

_“We encourage the cost-effective development of renewable energy sources — wind, *solar*, biomass, biofuel, geothermal, and tidal energy — by private capital.”_—America's Natural Resources: Agriculture, Energy, and the Environment | GOP​


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder what China is going to do about the desert problem.




Deserts are a good place to stick hundreds of GW of solar energy!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > *China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*
> ...



Massive batteries, 

In the perfect world the mixture would be 
50% Solar
30% nuclear
20% wind

Wind in areas that have constant wind and Nuclear as a back up for the batteries.


----------



## miketx (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...


Then why do you claim solar could power the world 2000 times over again?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



*Night *
With the right batteries or storage method it would be true but for the short term my solution above makes up for the short coming.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what China is going to do about the desert problem.
> ...


Possible but what if they expand and expand? Storms could also destroy the panels and all. 






"The Gobi is the fastest growing desert on Earth, transforming nearly 2,250 miles of grassland per year into inhospitable wasteland. This expansion eats away at space that was once fit for agriculture and creates unbridled sandstorms that batter cities near the edge of the desert. In May, one such storm enveloped 1 million square miles of northern China in dust. Combining with Beijing’s industrial pollution, the city’s air quality index shot to a peak of 621, a rating classified as “beyond index.” For context, levels above 200 are ranked by the United States embassy as “very unhealthy,” while readings between 301 to 500 are labeled “hazardous.”"
How China's Growing Deserts Are Choking The Country


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> *China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...



How's Ivanpah doing?

How does actual output compare to promised solar output?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 22, 2017)

How many solar panels have you personally helped install, Matthew?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> How many solar panels have you personally helped install, Matthew?
> 
> View attachment 155950 View attachment 155952 View attachment 155953 View attachment 155956



He tried using a screwdriver and chipped a nail.

Hasn't risked it since........


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > In the perfect world the mixture would be
> ...



  Because for all of his empty lip-service to _“science”_, Matthew is wholly ignorant when it comes to genuine science.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 22, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > How many solar panels have you personally helped install, Matthew?
> ...



  I call solid digestive waste from a male bovine on the claim that he ever had enough willingness to do actual work, to even attempt that much.


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...








Battery production is toxic, or have you forgotten that fact?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> *China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...



You are only reading part of the story (typical lib), Allow me to enlighten you to a few facts.
- China is growing and thus building new infrastructure like energy energy grids and plants. And they are also profiteering from expanding coal usage.
Forget Paris: 1600 New Coal Power Plants Built Around The World
But new data on the world’s biggest developers of coal-fired power plants paints a very different picture: China’s energy companies will make up nearly half of the new coal generation expected to go online in the next decade.
These Chinese corporations are building or planning to build more than 700 new coal plants at home and around the world, some in countries that today burn little or no coal, according to tallies compiled by Urgewald, an environmental group based in Berlin. Many of the plants are in China, but by capacity, roughly a fifth of these new coal power stations are in other countries.

Check out this graph, yep, it shows Chinese emission growing dramatically while the USA SHRINKS  since mid 2000’s. It really sucks when you have to face ALL the facts, huh.


----------



## miketx (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> How many solar panels have you personally helped install, Matthew?
> 
> View attachment 155950 View attachment 155952 View attachment 155953 View attachment 155956


If that's you, you look like my buddy I used to work at the prison with. We go shooting together.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> China´s development is nice but it always must be seen in the context of the overall energy output growth. They love coal and nuclear power plants as much as they love renewable energy.



China has cancelled construction of over 100 coal fired power plants. They have recognized that the pollution from coal fired plants is killing people, and destroying crops and buildings through acid rain. 

The Chinese are aggressively seeking to reduce toxic and greenhouse gas emissions.


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2017)

Based on their actual performance I think you are the typical believe everything they say but ignore what they actually do sort of person.  Most progressives are.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 22, 2017)

westwall said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


So we all died in 1950 from all those toxic lead acid batteries we cart around in our vehicles by the tens of millions. LOL


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> *China breaking all solar power records, aiming for 50GW in 2017*
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...



I hear it works really well at night and when it is very cloudy!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what China is going to do about the desert problem.
> ...



You can't do that!  The solar panels destroy the ecosystems for the desert flora and fauna.

I know this because an environazi told me!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...



Batteries are made from the most polluting and deadly substances known to man.  Just mining for the batteries alone will damage the earth.


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...







Those aren't nearly as toxic as the Li batteries.  But you knew that (at least you should if your claim to have geology classes under your belt is to be believed) and choose to ignore that.  Which makes it a lie.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > China´s development is nice but it always must be seen in the context of the overall energy output growth. They love coal and nuclear power plants as much as they love renewable energy.
> ...




Why should they worry about killing people?  They have a more than ample supply!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > How many solar panels have you personally helped install, Matthew?
> ...



  It wouldn't be me.  I've never been in prison, neither as a worker nor a resident.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> China´s development is nice but it always must be seen in the context of the overall energy output growth. They love coal and nuclear power plants as much as they love renewable energy.



They use coal because they need to. Not because they love it. In fact the pollution that is caused by coal is seen as a threat to the Communist Party.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > China´s development is nice but it always must be seen in the context of the overall energy output growth. They love coal and nuclear power plants as much as they love renewable energy.
> ...


They need to. But they also need to cover the growing energy demand. And the missing 100 - 120 GW will need a replacement.

Plans for New Nuclear Reactors Worldwide - World Nuclear Association


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 23, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Dang, that sounds lucrative. What kind of geology produces these battery mines?


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 25, 2017)

The Gobi desert is more barren than the Sahara, so China has plenty of solar power opportunities.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 26, 2017)

We all have plenty of solar opportunities. Hundreds of square kilometers of warehouse, shopping mall, and commercial roofs in our cities. That puts the generation right where the most power use is, cutting transmission losses by a very large percentage.


----------



## Viacheslav (Oct 27, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> [
> *Night *
> With the right batteries or storage method it would be true but for the short term my solution above makes up for the short coming.



When people invent the "right batteries", the world will change, you just imagine if we have batteries with a density of energy the same as that of fossil fuels, we will use flying machines, exoskeletons, autonomous large robots and a lot of others useful things. This will be the beginning of a new era. But I doubt that this is possible, at least not in the near future. And, as usual, if these "right batteries" are possible, there will be many side effects, for example, either these "right batteries" will be  expensive or explosive.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 30, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what China is going to do about the desert problem.
> ...


Then why won’t california allow that?


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Deserts are a good place to stick hundreds of GW of solar energy!


Unless you account for how far from the markets they serve are, 50% loss of electricity transmitting the power to the market it serves!

Then you must account for the cleaning of the Solar Panels, seems they do not like that dust in the desert, it destroys the ability to make power.

Then of course, you must destroy the desert, what simply looks like dirt to you actually has a diverse ecosystem of plants and animals. 

Solar, they must destroy the world to save it. 

And China is not going to be a Solar nation, they went nuclear power. 
Clean Energy Investment Drops 17% as China and U.S. Scale Back


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



good question


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

Shrimpbox said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


California does do this? The problem is, it is extemely expensive. They just built Ivanpah, a $2.1 billion dollar failure that kills endangered turtles and birds by the thousands. 

The other problem after the extreme expense, is there is no water to clean the panels.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 13, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


*Possilby, it has already been done.*

The 94-Year-Old Inventor of the Lithium-Ion Battery Has Come up With the Next Great Battery Design

Known for his role in the development of the lithium-ion battery, John B. Goodenough — now an emeritus professor at the Cockrell School of Engineering at the University of Texas, Austin — has come up with what may be the next major battery-related breakthrough: a tiny all-glass design. Developed by Goodenough and senior fellow Maria Helena Braga alongside a team of researchers, the new low-cost, solid-state design is both safer and more efficient than its predecessor thanks to its use of a sodium- or lithium-coated glass electrolyte — one that can store three times as much power as a lithium-ion alternative. Best of all, though, is that the battery can withstand extreme temperatures, charge in just minutes, and offers more than 1,200 charge-discharge cycles — meaning it will last significantly longer than a lithium-ion battery. And the glass design isn’t only cheaper and more efficient — it’s safer, too. Since it doesn’t form the dendrites that accumulate with a lithium-ion battery’s charge-discharge cycle, the glass battery won’t short circuit or burn — a problem that ultimately plagues its lithium-ion counterpart.

Ultimately, the technology could be used to store energy from the likes of wind and solar systems and also make electric cars infinitely safer and more affordable. “Cost, safety, energy density, rates of charge and discharge and cycle life are critical for battery-driven cars to be more widely adopted. We believe our discovery solves many of the problems that are inherent in today’s batteries,” said Goodenough


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 13, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> [
> *Possilby, it has already been done.*



I have already read this news and am waiting since its publication, when we will see the battery that will be created by this new technology.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 18, 2017)

Well, it took about a decade from lab to manufacture of Goodnough's lithium ion battery, but I suspect the time will be far quicker in this case because of the obvious profit involved in a long ranged EV. And it looks like there are already some solid state batteries already out there. 

These New Batteries Let Electric Cars Travel 200 Miles with a 6-Minute Charge


----------



## elektra (Nov 25, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> *https://electrek.co/2017/10/19/china-breaking-all-solar-power-records-aiming-for-50gw-in-2017/*
> The republican party is wrong about solar! Solar could power the world 2,000 times over again and isn't going to be stopped. Capitalism has chosen its chosen choice of energy and that will become clearly within the next decade with solar.


This statement is not supported by any facts.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 25, 2017)

Friend: Per the US Bureau of Labor Statistics, sunlight is the most abundant source of potential energy on the planet. If harnessed properly, sunlight could easily exceed current and future electricity demand. According to the Department of Energy, every hour, enough energy from the sun reaches Earth to meet the world’s energy usage for an entire year. 

Craig: Yes.  We get 6000 times more power from the sun than all seven billion of us use.

*Friend: It appears that we get even more than that, according to the DOE — 8,760 vs. 6000. What’s the source of your 6,000 figure?*

Craig: Gosh, I don’t remember; I’ve been using that number for years.  It’s the enormous total power of the sun times the infinitessimally small fraction that the Earth occupies in the surface area of a sphere 93 million miles in radius. 

In any case, the real point, obviously, is that it’s a ton more than we need; the challenge incumbent on us is to harvest it cost-effectively — and we’re very close.  Btw, that’s what blows my mind about the effectiveness of the PR hatchet-job that the entrenched interests have done to create renewable energy naysayers.  There are tens of millions of Americans who completely scorn the concept of solar and wind, on the basis that they are told it’s outrageously expensive.  It’s not.  We’re very close to grid-parity.  With a little effort, we’ll be there soon.  Even without that effort, we’ll get there eventually. The question is how long the fossil fuels and nuclear people will continue to dominate the landscape, and how much damage we will have done to our home planet in the process.

How Much Energy Does the Earth Receive From the Sun?  | 2GreenEnergy.com

*The only kind of facts that Silly Billy understands are the stinky kind he pulls out of his ass.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 25, 2017)

Let's build those solar power satellites!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 25, 2017)

Why? We get plenty of sunlight right here at the surface.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 25, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Why? We get plenty of sunlight right here at the surface.



24 hours a day / 365 days a year of sunlight in space.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 26, 2017)

And you beam that power down, how? Microwave? If your beam wanders off target, you cook a lot of landscape. And sounds very expensive compared to putting thin film on existing roofs, such as malls, warehouses, and commercial buildings. Little transmission loss when the source is within a few miles of the use.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 26, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> And you beam that power down, how? Microwave? If your beam wanders off target, you cook a lot of landscape. And sounds very expensive compared to putting thin film on existing roofs, such as malls, warehouses, and commercial buildings. Little transmission loss when the source is within a few miles of the use.



*And you beam that power down, how? Microwave?
*
Yes.

*If your beam wanders off target, you cook a lot of landscape.
*
No.

*And sounds very expensive compared to putting thin film on existing roofs, such as malls, warehouses, and commercial buildings.
*
You mean the stuff that gets dirty, oxidized, covered with snow, damaged, replaced every 20 years or sooner?


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 26, 2017)

The guarantee for most solar panels is 20 to 25 years. Not that it will produce energy for that long, but that it will produce more than 80% of it's original rated power at that point. For most that have reached that point, the power is still in the 90% range of the original rating. Oxidized? Dirty, yes, but then one X class solar flare and you satellite is dead. And dirty is very easy to solve. You pay someone to clean them. Damaged? Possibly where they have a lot of hail storms.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 26, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The guarantee for most solar panels is 20 to 25 years. Not that it will produce energy for that long, but that it will produce more than 80% of it's original rated power at that point. For most that have reached that point, the power is still in the 90% range of the original rating. Oxidized? Dirty, yes, but then one X class solar flare and you satellite is dead. And dirty is very easy to solve. You pay someone to clean them. Damaged? Possibly where they have a lot of hail storms.


*
Not that it will produce energy for that long, but that it will produce more than 80% of it's original rated power at that point
*
So that's 1/3rd of 80%.........


----------



## elektra (Nov 27, 2017)

*Not that it will produce energy for that long, but that it will produce more than 80% of it's original rated power at that point
*
Add the 23% capacity factor and we are talking a tiny fraction of electricity that Solar claims it can produce.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 27, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The guarantee for most solar panels is 20 to 25 years. Not that it will produce energy for that long, but that it will produce more than 80% of it's original rated power at that point. For most that have reached that point, the power is still in the 90% range of the original rating. Oxidized? Dirty, yes, but then one X class solar flare and you satellite is dead. And dirty is very easy to solve. You pay someone to clean them. Damaged? Possibly where they have a lot of hail storms.
> ...


???????


----------

